# Question for those with Forza 4 installed on their xbox hdd.



## impster (May 2, 2007)

this is possibly related to my 'potential' xbox 360 problem.

Those of you who have the older style xbox 360, and have Forza 4 installed to your HDD, can you tell me, when you 'start' the game from the dashboard, does the dvd/disc drive whirr into life, and roughly for how long?

On mine, it's active for a good minute or so.

Just swapped discs to try Dirt 3, and the drive didn't spin up at all - the game just started up normally.
Also tried Forza 3, and again, the drive didn't spin up at all - again, the game started up normally.

Why then when I play forza 4 does the disc/DVD drive jump into action for such a long time?

Any ideas? I did think my 360 was on it's last legs, but maybe it's a case of a bad install to hdd (so I've deleted the game and reinstalling it now to check).

Thanks again.

impster


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm on a new one now and the disc isn't read at all apart from to verify you have it, the noise you hear is the HDD.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

On mine it's definatelly the dvd drive that's whirring for that first minute. But only on Forza 4 - not on any of the other (installed) games, which, like yours, the xbox verifies that the disc is inserted, but nowt else.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

yup - just checked the noise - booted up the xbox minus the hdd, and loaded up forza 4. The noise is definatelly the dvd drive. Strange how it doesn't 'access' the dvd drive for other installed games - on Forza 4 it's whirring for a minute or so (that's when it decides to load up).


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got the old style elite Xbox and I've got Forza 4 installed on the hard drive.
My DVD drive always starts spinning whenever I start a game and as far as I know there is nothing wrong with my Xbox.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a xbox newbie, and this may sound stupid, but if you install the game on the HDD, do you still have to have the disc in the tray? Whats the point if you do have to?

Sorry to hijack your thread


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

tommyzooom said:


> I'm a xbox newbie, and this may sound stupid, but if you install the game on the HDD, do you still have to have the disc in the tray? Whats the point if you do have to?
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread


Pretty sure you do, think its so things load faster etc when they are on the hard drive.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Does the same on my xbox slim for the first minute or so when i play forza 4 always has done.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

tommyzooom said:


> I'm a xbox newbie, and this may sound stupid, but if you install the game on the HDD, do you still have to have the disc in the tray? Whats the point if you do have to?
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread


It's to stop you borrowing your mates game and installing it on your HDD and playing it without ever paying for it :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

John74 said:


> Does the same on my xbox slim for the first minute or so when i play forza 4 always has done.


Thanks for that John - so my xbox is 'normal' in that respect then.

I'm beginning to think my xbox is on it's way out however, so i may just look into pgrading to a new one. We'll see. Sometimes it loads Foza up, sometimes it doesn't. Doesn't seem to happen on other games though, and on other games there's hardly any 'disc spin up' compared to forza 4.


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

clear the cache and delete forza 4 completely then reinstall the game to the hd make sure the xbox is disconnected from your router you dont want the game to update before youve got disc 2 installed . try it then connect it back up and let it get the update


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

How do I completelly delete Forza 4 though - i deleted it last night (the game), and reinstalled it - it never asked me to reinsert disc 2?

I won't lose my game save will I?

Impster


----------

